# Critiques and suggestions for my site Don't Blink Tees



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

I designed a 'Keep Calm and Don't Blink' poster a couple years ago that became SUPER popular in the Doctor Who fan community. Initially I tried capitalizing on the popularity using CafePress and then RedBubble. 
Now I have my own site and somehow the popularity of my design is not translating to sales on my new website. 

My website mostly focuses on nerdy and pop-culture type stuff. Since I opened 2 weeks ago I've had 201 visitors but only 4 sales. 

I was hoping for some suggestions or some insight into what might be stalling my sales. Also, if you know of any great Doctor Who communities where I could advertise, that would be super helpful.

Don't Blink Tees : Original T-Shirts, Gifts and More!


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Dontblinktees,

Thanks for sharing your site. I like your look and feel. It is soft, comforting and overall the site is laid out well.

Looking at your traffic to sales you are sitting on a 2% conversion rate. Now this is where people might argue but the "standard" (and I hate that word) conversion rate is around 2-3%.

If you look at some of the 'big boys' like Zazzle, CafePress and CustomInk their conversion rates are:

CafePress: 2%
Zazzle: 2.25%
CustomInk: 8.5% (wow?)

These were 2009 figures estimated by Internet Retailer Top 500 Guide (top500guide.com)

So 2% is not that bad but certainly you want to try to approve.

You are certainly listed in Google (which I confirmed by typing site:dontblinktees.spreadshirt.com in Goggle) and also searched for "Dr Who Don't Blink tshirt".

I was a bit confused though as your website goes to Don't Blink Tees : Original T-Shirts, Gifts and More! but then when I view a tshirt I am moved over to the Spreadshirt site. As a website browser I don't like when that happens. Makes me wonder who I am really buying it from.

Are all your products produced through Spreadshirt?

I see you have a faecbook fan page which is great but you need more fans. Try networking with other Dr Who facebook fan sites and possible offer some of your products as a competition. Have the competition details on your site where people can enter as this will drive traffic to your site and give your products some exposure.

I hope this little bit of info helps and good luck with your site!


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Brenden. Thanks so much for the feedback. 
Yes, my t-shirts are produced through Spreadshirt. I was trying to create as seamless a transition as possible between my actual website and the actual ordering page on Spreadshirt. For examples of what I was going for, you can check out Glarkware or JerkAss Clothing. They both use Spreadshirt, but maintain the look of their site across their domains and their SS pages.

I'll try your advice about the Facebook networking. I'm still trying to find ways to make social networking work positively for me. 

Thanks again!


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey!

I really like the designs. As far as the site goes, I would do away with all the 'coming soon' images. They're just adding alot of nothing to your page. Your view all page has a better setup.

Hope this helps! Cheers


----------



## brando1985 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think your site looks great. It's very simple and easy to browse your shirts without a single click of the mouse!

Brandon


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

you have some great graphics for the slideshow. very crisp and clean.


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Went to review your site and this popped up preventing me from viewing your site. I'm not sure why the alert spawned, or how it was triggered but here is the warning I received. I'm not stating that your website is infected, I am just posting an alert that came up when I tried to review your site. Could be a false positive reading or not. Not sure, but thought you would like to know. 



> This Web site has exhibited suspicious behavior or is similar to Web sites that are known sources of malware, viruses and spam. Visiting this site may put you at risk or compromise your identity or privacy.


----------



## dontblinktees (Mar 2, 2011)

StoneEyes said:


> Went to review your site and this popped up preventing me from viewing your site. I'm not sure why the alert spawned, or how it was triggered but here is the warning I received. I'm not stating that your website is infected, I am just posting an alert that came up when I tried to review your site. Could be a false positive reading or not. Not sure, but thought you would like to know.


Thanks for the heads up. I haven't noticed anything, but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## MetaCortex (Apr 18, 2011)

Conversion rates are something that people do a lot of research in as to what increases the conversion rate. One of the things with yours that probably effects your conversion rate is the amount of times someone has to click or read something.

Your average internet shopper has the attention span of a 3 year old, and the intelligence of the afore mentioned 3 year old, if you don't give them what they want straight away they will click back or close on the browser. Although your store is integrated with spreadshirt and looks great, theres a lot of clicks to finally get to the page where they can choose their colours and sizes, by then you will have lost a lot of people.

A great way to test the site is take it to the extreme get your none internet savvy grandmother on the site and see if she can get to the point of paying for something without asking for help.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mudturtle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice, I like a clean looking site that is easy to navigate.


----------

